# Armor Skids on 10,000 Series



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

On Monday I purchased a set of Armor skids for my 1969 Ariens 10995 and they arrived this afternoon. First off the shipping was quick! I am very happy to receive them today as we are expecting another blizzard here in the northeast this weekend.

I thought I'd share some photos of how they look on my blower. My original skids were worn and my paved driveway isn't the flattest surface so I am hoping these will help. The 1969 is my workhorse blower and I'll be using it this weekend for sure.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sweet. MH


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks really good man. Maybe a little orange paint in their future?


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Looks really good man. Maybe a little orange paint in their future?


Perhaps in the spring. To be honest I don't really care for the 80's color pallet Ariens chose of black and orange, I much prefer the white and orange.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the armoe skids look good on your ariens maude


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Got to use the machine today in the 17" of new snow we received. The Armor Skids performed great, much better than stock, especially down at the end of the driveway and sidewalk.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Where is the spring on ur clutch handle to start auger/drive


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Rob711 said:


> Where is the spring on ur clutch handle to start auger/drive


There never was a spring on it. There is a spring the belt tension handle.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

In ur last pic. I meant that horizontal black handle over the tire. I'm new to this but mine has a long spring that goes to a lever that has a pulley that puts tension on the belt to start the fun. Looks like theres a hole for it. Either way hope those armor skids work well Don't wanna derail ur thread
Rob


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Rob711 said:


> In ur last pic. I meant that horizontal black handle over the tire. I'm new to this but mine has a long spring that goes to a lever that has a pulley that puts tension on the belt to start the fun. Looks like theres a hole for it. Either way hope those armor skids work well Don't wanna derail ur thread
> Rob


No problem. The spring is there, it's just orange. Look at the first picture closer.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

I should have added mines rusted and worn out like the rest of the machine. I saw it first pic. Thanks
And I'm envious


----------

